# 3 24 2014, 7-9p, Queens and Nucleus Hive Production, Mike Johnston ROCHESTER NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Rochester Beekeepers March 24 2014, 7-9p, Queens and Nucleus Hive Production, Mike Johnston; Monroe County Cooperative Extension 249 Highland Ave Rochester NY 14620; RochesterBeekeepers.com

Mike Johnston from Eaton NY, is a contributor to Bee Culture Magazine. He has also originated two innovative new beehives: the Vertical Partition Two Colony Hive and the Combination Queen Rearing Nucleus and Comb Honey Hive.* He received two Farmer Grants to study these hives from USDAs Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education Program (SARE).* These two new hives promise to allow Northeast beekeepers to produce their own bees that are better adapted for production and survival in their local areas.* Johnstons Honeybee Farm produces nucleus hives (nucs), brood, queen cells, queens, honey, and pollination services.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

In 1 week!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Should be a good program.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Tomorrow night!


----------

